# Humminbird 788CI or Garmin 531S?



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I've narrowed my search for a GPS chartplotter (with fishfinder to serve as a backup) to the Humminbird 788CI or Garmin 531S. Anyone have one of these units and care to share some info? I fish Lake Erie for walleye and perch mostly, plus some inlands lakes in Ohio and Canada. Any recommendations or advise before I pull the trigger? Thanks.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I recently went with the 788 myself. I don't have any idea how it compares with that Garmin, but I'm biased about HB.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

i have a humminbird 787 2 years old and no complaints with gps or finder 788 replaced it


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I had ran the Humminbird 788CI this past year on Lake Erie and I love it. Do not know anything regarding the Garmin 531S but I give the Humminbird 788 a high recommendations. GPS worked fine and the finder had great clarity and picked fish off the bottom quite well.


----------



## Rangerboatguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a 797 and a 767 on my rig and my Dad just ordered a new boat with two 788's on it. Humminbird has their units performing well. Their customer service is great and they provide FREE software updates to their units for all customers. I recently updated to the new down image for the 797 and the new Switchfire transducer software for both units. Updating is easy with an SD card. You won't go wrong with the Humminbird unit!


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been looking too, and think I am set on the Humminbird 788CI. I found it at www.anchorexpress.com for $559.99 plus $9.99 shipping and no tax. That's the best deal I have been able to find.


----------

